# Hoke Quiz



## squarecoinman (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are 3 question all the answers can be found in CM hokes book, the first 3 questions have very little to do with refining, but it is my intention to make the quiz more and more about the refining that can be found in "Refining Precious Metals Wastes" The quiz will force me to read once again CM Hokes book and anybody that would like to answer may also have to re-read the book. 


1 Up to about 1915, comparatively few jewelry shops in the whole world were equipped to melt their platinum scrap, and the task of separating the platinum from the gold scrap was equally beyond their powers; a handful of professional refiners handled the entire output. Why ? ( more then one answer is possible)

2 Where was CM Hoke living when she wrote the book and in what year ?

3 What was situated across the New York stock exchange ( on wall street )?

kind regards scm


----------



## rusty (Apr 30, 2013)

squarecoinman said:


> Here are 3 question all the answers can be found in CM hokes book, the first 3 questions have very little to do with refining, but it is my intention to make the quiz more and more about the refining that can be found in "Refining Precious Metals Wastes" The quiz will force me to read once again CM Hokes book and anybody that would like to answer may also have to re-read the book.
> 
> 
> 1 Up to about 1915, comparatively few jewelry shops in the whole world were equipped to melt their platinum scrap, and the task of separating the platinum from the gold scrap was equally beyond their powers; a handful of professional refiners handled the entire output. Why ? ( more then one answer is possible)
> ...



Answer to question 1 located on page 4
Answer to question 2 located on page ??
Answer to question 3 located on page 288


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll take the first question. 

There was a preoccupation with the current ongoing war. Furthermore, there was an element of trade secrecy going on with the veteran refiners compounded with a dying out apprenticeship.

Steven


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Apr 30, 2013)

#1. High melting temp. Oxygen enriched flame is needed.

Derek


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 30, 2013)

Obviously, the answer to the first question is that is the year GRF went online!


----------



## gubni (Apr 30, 2013)

Woodworker1997 said:


> #1. High melting temp. Oxygen enriched flame is needed.
> 
> Derek



We have a winner!


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 30, 2013)

gubni said:


> Woodworker1997 said:
> 
> 
> > #1. High melting temp. Oxygen enriched flame is needed.
> ...



Gubni we do not have a winner yet , lots of people that still can answer after all there are 3 questions and one of them can be answered by more then one answer

scm


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2013)

an oxygen enriched flame? what is the other gas? most refineries did not have a furnace capable of melting platinum. a hydrogen flame torch will melt platinum but refineries deal in quantities that makes using any direct flame melting unfeasible.
Melting point	2041.4 K, 1768.3 °C, 3214.9 °F

The habit of secrecy among many workers was a potent reason; the institution of apprenticeship was dying out;the literature of platinum was scanty and so highly technical as to discourage the average reader. Platinum was so valuable that in many shops the proprietor did all the melting and refining himself such as it was and excluded all workmen from the room where he worked, thus increasing the superstitions and misinformation that collected around the whole subject. ----
found in the preface


Palisade NJ. January 1940

ill have to read the whole book again to find it but i think it was a barber shop.


----------



## gubni (Apr 30, 2013)

squarecoinman said:


> gubni said:
> 
> 
> > Woodworker1997 said:
> ...



Well yeah, just saying he got the first part right since I remember reading that yesterday.


----------



## kane333 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's still somewhat secretive, IMO..No one who comes here looking to start refining will get the answers handed to them. They must still seek the knowledge within the pages of this forum and doing a lot of reading, to include C.M. Hoke's book.


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2013)

kane333 said:


> It's still somewhat secretive, IMO..No one who comes here looking to start refining will get the answers handed to them. They must still seek the knowledge within the pages of this forum and doing a lot of reading, to include C.M. Hoke's book.


Correct. That prevents those who seem to think that all they need to know is a couple things and they're good to go from jumping in with both feet, and finding themselves lost in a sea of ignorance. 

There's way too much one must understand in order to be self sufficient in refining the four basic precious metals (silver, gold, platinum and palladium) to even think you have no need to study. It took me years to become proficient, and I paid serious attention to any and all information I could discover---the most important source being Hoke's book (because it teaches the basics, in a language even a fool can understand). I numbered amongst my books, Rose's The Metallurgy of Gold. I recommend it highly. 

Harold


----------



## kurt (May 1, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> the most important source being Hoke's book (because it teaches the basics, in a language even a fool can understand).
> 
> Harold



the problem is getting a fool to read it 

Kurt


----------



## squarecoinman (May 1, 2013)

Quiz one answers 

1 Up to about 1915, comparatively few jewelry shops in the whole world were equipped to melt their platinum scrap, and the task of separating the platinum from the gold scrap was equally beyond their powers; a handful of professional refiners handled the entire output. Why ? ( more then one answer is possible)
*
High melting points of the metals combined with secrecy surrounding their processing. And occupation with the war* ( page 4 )

2 Where was CM Hoke living when she wrote the book and in what year ?
*
Palisades, N.J. 1940.* page 2

3 What was situated across the New York stock exchange ( on wall street )?
*
The United States Assay Office.* page 288 

and yes there was also a barbershop on the other side of the treasury office ( the barbershop is however not in Hokes book )

Next round 

1 what is German silver ?

2 what will happen if you put a Platinum ring in a casserole with Nitric acid ?

3 what will happen if you put some copper in a casserole with nitric acid ? 

scm


----------



## Harold_V (May 1, 2013)

kurt said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > the most important source being Hoke's book (because it teaches the basics, in a language even a fool can understand).
> ...


Chuckle!
And the chief cause of readers getting banned from this board. Couple their unwillingness to read with the ever so common entitlement attitude and we end up with individuals who will never learn, as they have no concept of achievement. 

Harold


----------



## MEANIE (May 1, 2013)

#1...60% Cu.. 20% Ni.. 20%..Zn


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 1, 2013)

squarecoinman said:


> 3 What was situated across the New York stock exchange ( on wall street )?
> *
> The United States Assay Office.* page 288


Page 280, not 288.

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 1, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> kurt said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...




 :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## squarecoinman (May 2, 2013)

FrugalRefiner said:


> squarecoinman said:
> 
> 
> > 3 What was situated across the New York stock exchange ( on wall street )?
> ...



yes you are right Hokes, book page 280 , pdf page 288 

scm


----------

